# Downtime 1/7/12



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I apologize for the additional downtime around 1:00am to 1:30am PST.

Through 1/6/12 I noticed some users getting database errors like this:

```
Invalid SQL:
UPDATE vb_post SET
      [...]
WHERE postid = [...];

MySQL Error   : Incorrect key file for table './[...]/vb_post.MYI'; try to repair it
```
I hope the repairs I have done will fix this issue.

Drew


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for getting it fixed and stuff


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

This downtime also had the additional benefit of tripping up a troll we were dealing with. We can only hope he's given up for the night!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

why is this happening??


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Just system maintenance.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

is this gonna happen daily...its really annoying


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

No, it's not. Our downtime for the last 5 months of last year was only 1 hour and 18 minutes (when we started monitoring).

It won't be happening daily.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

thank god..i m addicted to this site really ..


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ Addicted? That is illogical,  .


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha its really..


----------

